# Nocturnal or Diurnal



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I remember a while ago somebody was mixing a bunch of species of piranha, and somebody told him that it wasn't the best idea b/c some of his P's were nocturnal and some were diurnal. Does anybody know what species are nocturnal and what species are dirunal?


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

i think all ps are dirunal because mine are most active when sun is rising and shining against the tank never heard of ps being noctunal though.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

From what i heard,i thought they were all nocturnal??


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

p's sleep.


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I know they sleep. I was asking if they were awake during the day (diurnal) or awake at night (nocturnal).


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are diurnal


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

My Caribes are diurnal, they usually go to sleep like one hour after I turn of the lights (usually at 10) and get up early in the morning, way before I turn on their lights when I wake up.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

P's are most active during the day, this coming from some documentaries.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, i think they're diurnal. people might just get them confused with being nocturnal because they like the dark.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

they arnt nocturnal, where p's come from its a lil bit murky water..so give them low light visibilty they will be more active


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

they are diurnal..


----------



## kaleemthedream (Aug 6, 2004)

my P's are active day and night ...but im gonna go with diurnal bob










BITCH


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

Diurnal


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

p's eat at night sometimes as a defense mechanism ui believe so they can keep their eyes on you if theyare afraid of you


----------

